# Scroll saw for bandsaw boxes?



## Tombo46 (21 Nov 2013)

I'm wanting to start making bandsaw boxes as they have always appealed to me however I'm never fond of being able to see the entry point of the bandsaw blade. I was trying to think of ways around this and I thought of the scroll saw. I have never used or owned a scroll saw but would it be possible, if you cut the front of the bandsaw box off, to cut out the drawers etc by drilling a small hole and forcing a scroll saw blade through this and then proceeding the cut the drawer fronts? If my brain is working correctly, would this serve to hide the unsightly entry point by hiding it behind the front piece that has been cut on the scroll saw?

Lastly. I'm aware that there are 2 types of blades. Ones with pins and ones without? Obviously if this were to work at all it would have to be one without pins. If my theory sounds good can anyone recommend a good entry level scroll saw that uses these sorts of blades? I'm not looking to spend fortunes but I don't want something that's going to be a waste of money if you get what I mean. A happy medium will do me!

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## heatherw (22 Nov 2013)

As someone who's been making a lot of bandsaw boxes lately, I can see a few problems with this. You'd be very limited on size of box, most scroll saws can only cut up to about 5cm, and not easily. Which is the cut you don't like? The second one that cuts out the drawers after cutting the back off? You can usually arrange it so the cut goes with the grain and is almost invisible. The actual drawers can be cut out from the side, so you don't see the cut from the front. 

Bandsaw boxes are really cheating anyway, and that little cut is the price you pay for not doing things "properly". You never get the fit you'd get if you were making a proper little chest of drawers with dovetails and a grooved bottom. Everything's a little more sloppy than it should be. But they're fun to make and you can get all sorts of shapes that wouldn't be possible any other way


----------



## Tombo46 (22 Nov 2013)

heatherw":2ud606ev said:


> As someone who's been making a lot of bandsaw boxes lately, I can see a few problems with this. You'd be very limited on size of box, most scroll saws can only cut up to about 5cm, and not easily. Which is the cut you don't like? The second one that cuts out the drawers after cutting the back off? You can usually arrange it so the cut goes with the grain and is almost invisible. The actual drawers can be cut out from the side, so you don't see the cut from the front.
> 
> Bandsaw boxes are really cheating anyway, and that little cut is the price you pay for not doing things "properly". You never get the fit you'd get if you were making a proper little chest of drawers with dovetails and a grooved bottom. Everything's a little more sloppy than it should be. But they're fun to make and you can get all sorts of shapes that wouldn't be possible any other way



It's hard to explain haha. I wasn't intending on doing any thick cuts on a scroll saw. I was thinking of ripping 10mm off the front (or the same thickness as the back) and cutting the drawer fronts individually from that 1cm thick piece. Then glue the front back on like you usually do with the back once all the drawers are cut etc. I was hoping this could cover up the cuts I'd need to make to cut out the thicker stock for the drawers on the band saw.

Hopefully this explains what I mean : )


----------



## Tombo46 (22 Nov 2013)

I was just looking at bandsaw boxes when I came across this! I think this guy does the same thing I'm thinking of...

http://www3.telus.net/wood/Cracked%20Ba ... uction.htm


----------



## gilljc (22 Nov 2013)

I think I see what you are getting at, I had a titan from screwfix for ages until I wanted to cut finer internal cuts and do bevelled inlays. the hole I used for the pinned blades was about 5mm, which you might find a bit big, although with careful placing can be 'sanded in'
I have heard of pinless adaptors for machines that use pinned blades, or some people take out the pins and replace them after threading, though that might be a bit fiddly. keep an eye on ebay there are sometimes bargains in the hegner base model.
To be honest don't know much about cheapy scroll saws, but do they really give much trouble? mine didn't
good luck in your hunt, band saw boxes can be beautiful


----------



## heatherw (22 Nov 2013)

Ah, I see,

I've recently bought a secondhand Hegner, but those drawer fronts could easily have been cut out on my old lowest of the low Nutool. It even came with pinless blade adaptors, though I never used them. I would have though that almost any cheap scroll saw could be used for that, though some will be more pleasant to use than others.


----------



## Tombo46 (22 Nov 2013)

heatherw":3oeltrb0 said:


> Ah, I see,
> 
> I've recently bought a secondhand Hegner, but those drawer fronts could easily have been cut out on my old lowest of the low Nutool. It even came with pinless blade adaptors, though I never used them. I would have though that almost any cheap scroll saw could be used for that, though some will be more pleasant to use than others.



Cool beans. Is a Hegner good value for money? I don't mind spending if I'm getting a quality tool that's going to last. You never know...I might even use it for other stuff


----------

